# Hiring pest control companies, is it worth it?



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

Short back story, bought a new construction home in Florida, have a farm/field behind my house, installed a vinyl fence about a month ago, had hired Terminix as my pest control company.

So I really am a giant wuss when it comes to creature, insects, reptiles, the lot. If I had it my way I would want a pest control where I didn't see a single fly or ant (of which dont scare me). I understand living in Florida, pests will come with the territory.

Anyway I hired them, I can't remember the up front charge but it's $99 quarterly. I have had to call them out 2-3 times between the initial service/spray because I kept getting wolf spiders inside my house and a couple fire ant hills in the back yard. My next service isn't until a couple weeks from now, I'm just wondering if it's even worth it at this point.

Mowing the lawn, I can see spiders climbing up my house, have bees and wasps that keep coming back, grasshoppers, crickets, now have 3 frogs that chill on my back sliding glass door and what's the worst is one or more black racer snakes that showed up in my yard. Above all, I don't do snakes, they creep me the **** out.

Terminix doesn't do snakes, go figure. Read over so many pages of info and in the end it doesn't seem like there is any real way to completely rid myself of snakes. However from what Terminix told me it's like a tiered/stages of how snakes show up. First you have smaller insects, spiders, ants, small flying bugs which will attract lizards and frogs, which then attract snakes. I guess even black racers like bugs? Everything said clear your lawn.

I don't store anything out back (wood piles or anything), I mow once a week, so only thing left is their food source. Which is why I hired Terminix. These 3 month gaps, their product doesn't seem to last to the next service. Another thing I've read is snakes like tall grass. Well I have st Augustine and everything says mow at 4" tall. Snake sites say cut grass at 1" or lower because they can't hide as well. Well Im screwed there aren't I?

Anyway, anyone have suggestions? Is it worth having a pest control company if it doesn't seem to work? Anyone in Florida with this experience? Advise on snakes? Oh, lastly, Terminix claims what they spray gets activated by the rain/water, not washed away, any truth to that?

I can't handle the snakes at all, even if they aren't poisonous. I'm going to get bit some day and then lose it, go buy a shotgun and eliminate every single snake I come across.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Ryknow48!!

This would be a good start for reading.

Definitely worth it to do yourself. May need to read labels for exact pests you are looking to control. I use a 2 gallon handheld pump sprayer and spray every other month on average. Unless I'm feeling bug pressure then I'll sprayer sooner.

I actually use that thread above to track when and what I've sprayed :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know about Terminix specifically. I do know that I got good results from combining a lawn pest control service with a household service. You could do a household service monthly and then have the yard sprayed less frequently.

As for the snakes, you really would be best served by familiarizing yourself with Florida's snakes and remembering that the black snakes help with pest control and also keep poisonous snakes away.

You can also buy snake repellent. But it doesn't last very long, so it could get burdensome.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

These are the ones I'm talking about. Very docile; they aren't interested in biting you. If you want to cut the St. Aug low, be prepared to keep it very well watered. Cutting twice a week may help it thicken up.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

If this is a new home, these snake could have been residents on the land prior to the buildout. Maybe they will eventually depart due to pressures from residents? Also reductions in insects (or any rodents) will convince them to go elsewhere. Might take some time to work it out.

As for home pest control interior or exterior...definitely do it yourself. Not only is it a lot cheaper but you can be highly selective as to what to use. My general approach is each geographical location and specific 'visitors' for your neighborhood can help you find the safest chemicals and application cycle timing that provides the best level of protection without introducing chemicals that are not too harsh.


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> These are the ones I'm talking about. Very docile; they aren't interested in biting you. If you want to cut the St. Aug low, be prepared to keep it very well watered. Cutting twice a week may help it thicken up.


Yea, the little bastard showed up again today. I understand they aren't poisonous and that they help out, but I can't stand them. Just look at him being all smug.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ryknow48 said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > These are the ones I'm talking about. Very docile; they aren't interested in biting you. If you want to cut the St. Aug low, be prepared to keep it very well watered. Cutting twice a week may help it thicken up.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Just go out there and run him off. Too much pressure and he will find somewhere else to be.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I dunno about that. I gently whacked one on the head while he was trying to get in my bird house and he still hangs around. One time he crawled up in my palm tree and was reluctant to leave. I've sort of just accepted them. It's cute when he pops his head up above the grass line; gives our visitors a fun scare.


----------



## Ryknow48 (Jun 28, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> Yeah, I dunno about that. I gently whacked one on the head while he was trying to get in my bird house and he still hangs around. One time he crawled up in my palm tree and was reluctant to leave. I've sort of just accepted them. It's cute when he pops his head up above the grass line; gives our visitors a fun scare.


This ^^

I walked right past one a few weeks ago, never saw him. But my dog did. They had a stand off, it tried to strike me dog a few times. I called the dog over to get him out of there, my wife said it started to come our way/follow us. Some tease arch suggested that these snakes will actually hunt your pet. My dog isn't huge but he's not a toy either, 45 lbs.


----------

